# wounded newbie wondering: can I learn safely or will I push myself too hard?



## colinr (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm an experienced skier but inexperienced snowboarder.

I rode for the first time for one day four years ago, bruising or cracking my ribs due to some hard falls on hard snow.

Since then, I've ridden on a few occasions:

 one day three years ago, riding cautiously without injury.
 one day in December, in reasonably powdery snow, beginning to have fun.
 two days earlier this month, on harder snow, beginning to have a lot of fun (e.g. torquing the board a lot...), but again injuring my ribs.
Neither rib injury has hospitalised me - just left me in pain and no longer riding/skiing.

Given these injuries, my age (late 40s) and knowing that I try to push myself, I'm trying to think whether I can safely learn to ride on my 1-2 annual trips to the slopes, or whether I will keep trying to push myself - risking injury.

Some narrower questions:

 does body armour make any difference? I have a SixSixOne jacket (bought for BMX) which I've not worn.
 how much difference would greater core strength make? I'm doing fewer core strength exercises.
 are snowboard simulators useful?
 I was riding a rented Capita Defenders of Awesome board earlier this month, on heavy snow (0°C). Reading about it now, I wonder if it was too responsive for me - thus, fun when I was having it, but flipped me too easily.

I'd appreciate any thoughts - including of other material I should read.

Thanks!

Colin


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First, on the subject of age, fuhgeddaboudit. I started at 52. Other riders on this forum have started late, and we've got lots of members in their 50s and up.

Without knowing anything else, I'd say you have two problems.

1. You're an experienced skier, so you may have an unconscious belief that you should be able to handle that double-black on a board as well. You're probably over-reaching based on your snowboard skill level.
2. One or two trips a year is going to make it hard. I find that I have to spend a couple of days each season just getting back up to the level on which I ended the previous season. It's hard to see how you can make a lot of progress, which may cause impatience, which brings you back to #1 .

As far as armour, yes it makes a difference.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I am wondering how you're falling for you to consistently injure your ribs. I agree that your experience skiing is probably making you tackle slopes that require more skill than you have. 

Armor wise, wrist guards, and armored shorts are awesome. The jacket is nice to help protect your shoulder and forearms, but I don't find that it will really protect your ribs much even if you get the chest insert.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

hey Colin!

firstly, your age - you are not "getting on". as Donutz mentioned, many people start late-ish, you're still able to take care of your health and wellbeing etc, not to mention the freedom to actually get out there and enjoy alpine sports... so you're not "old". end of. case closed. 

one thing i didn't get from your post, which had me thinking about my own experience and presumption that i would be able to pick it up first go [unassisted], given my experience with skiing as a kid - have you had lessons or instruction?

i got winded on my very first time on a board. my old man [experienced skier] cracked a rib, first time on a board, not having had lessons. your injuries [and their debilitating nature - you mentioned that whilst you've not been hospitalised, you've been taken out of action for a few days, by the impacts] sound as though you're making some fundamental mistakes like catching edges etc, that would be synonymous with not being taught decent technique.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd say that it sounds like you need to learn how to fall.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I am wondering how you're falling for you to consistently injure your ribs. I agree that your experience skiing is probably making you tackle slopes that require more skill than you have.
> 
> Armor wise, wrist guards, and armored shorts are awesome. The jacket is nice to help protect your shoulder and forearms, but I don't find that it will really protect your ribs much even if you get the chest insert.


It's quite possible to hurt your ribs if you fall hard enough! Couple of weeks ago I came charging out of the powder to get back into the piste and I hit a solid brick of ice hidden under the snow. It sent me flying forward and I smashed into the hardpack hard enough to feel things cracking. Luckily a few paracetamol and ibuprofen kept me going. The day after that I faceplanted in some moguls and bloodied my lip. Then took a summersault in the trees because of crust and stretched some neck muscles.

Lots of accidents could just as well have happened on skis though, but I fall down a lot and quite often going quite fast and down steep slopes or in trees. I think that if you've been skiing for a while and you are used to just ride over the mountain you tend to forget your limitations.

My first season and first week I went down blacks because I took the wrong way and didn't even think I should stop. The smart decision would probably have been to just stop and climb back up instead of just riding it out. But it just didn't feel very steep since I was used to much harder terrain and sliding your turns lets you get away with a lot. Until it doesn't... :grin: I think my next investment are going to be some back protection.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Bloody hell Snowdaddy, I'm sitting here having come back from Japan early with torn ligaments on my shoulder and I feel like I'm way ahead as it's like the first proper injury I have had in probably 400days riding! You're lucky to be alive 

I'm nearly 55, but if I wasn't a surfer or skater, and I knew how to ski, I wouldn't be taking up snowboarding to be honest. It is brutal to learn, and you can not do it one day here and one day there. Week solid and you will feel like a hero, even 4 days in a row if you survive them and you will feel comfortable. Wrist guards and helmet essential AND you must learn how to fall, and learn quickly I suggest.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> I think my next investment are going to be some back protection.


I always wear one if not wearing a backpack (with built-in back protection). Why not. It's very common in my neck of woods. It's like with helmets... if you found a comfy one and got used to it, you feel naked without. 
(I use a Dainese Active something west)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Myoko said:


> Bloody hell Snowdaddy, I'm sitting here having come back from Japan early with torn ligaments on my shoulder and I feel like I'm way ahead as it's like the first proper injury I have had in probably 400days riding! You're lucky to be alive
> 
> I'm nearly 55, but if I wasn't a surfer or skater, and I knew how to ski, I wouldn't be taking up snowboarding to be honest. It is brutal to learn, and you can not do it one day here and one day there. Week solid and you will feel like a hero, even 4 days in a row if you survive them and you will feel comfortable. Wrist guards and helmet essential AND you must learn how to fall, and learn quickly I suggest.


I never ride without a helmet and I'm extra careful when riding in dangerous or remote locations. I'm actually quite good at falling but sometimes you're just taken by surprise and if you go down quickly and hard enough there's just not time to do anything about it. I think I average at over 10 falls each day of riding or something, and the majority of them are just fine.

It sounds worse than it is.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> I always wear one if not wearing a backpack (with built-in back protection). Why not. It's very common in my neck of woods. It's like with helmets... if you found a comfy one and got used to it, you feel naked without.
> (I use a Dainese Active something west)


Yes, that does sound like a very good idea. I have a couple of old injuries still bothering me that I could have avoided with proper protection.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yea, I love my armored D3O jacket and feel so naked without it. I only wish they didn't have full sleeves since I don't need the wrist padding. I'm okay with just having the elbow/forearm padding.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

The falling and protection tips were for the newbie


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

colinr said:


> I'm an experienced skier but inexperienced snowboarder.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well you didn't become an experienced skier going a few times a year...but otoh there are alot of transferable skills, e.g., edge awareness, snow and terrain reading/knowledge. Experienced skiers don't fall much, but newbie boarders fall alot. So learn how to fall. Imho the game is really a head game of managing your expectations and anxieties. For moi, being 60yrs...I figure I will get my arse handed to me at least once if not multiple times a day...so with that expectation...I feel alive and fortunate to make it off the hill at the end of the day of beating and ass woop. Sure it can be a analytical calculation of the risks and benefits...but the payoff or not...is joy or fear...you choose.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Falling hurts a lot less on steeper runs, too. My worst falls have been on green or otherwise flat parts of runs. The kind where you're not paying attention or looking behind you and *slam* onto hard flat ground and stop dead with no sliding.

The combination of that and being prone to falling is what makes beginning snowboarding so painful.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I skied my entire life up until 5 years ago at age 43 when I changed over when my son started snowboarding. I'm a way better skier, but thinking about it I'd either be ticked because I can't do the moguls I used to or I'd get hurt pushing myself trying to keep up with my 25 year old self.

With snowboarding I have more fun being an intermediate progressor and going way slower. I actually think I'm less likely to get hurt.

Here's the thing though given your time on the mountain. If you keep comparing yourself to what you could do be doing in skis rather than enjoying riding more, then go back to skis. For me I've never looked at a trail I could do on my skis and can't now and thought that I wished I had skis. If you find yourself doing that on a trip then I'd say do your skis.

I also think that a week on a board somewhere you can progress pretty far. Just up to you whether you want to invest the time in your limited schedule.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The OP is here looking for "....any thoughts....?"

After reading his post, I am little confused by the fact that a self described "experienced" skier is wise enough to teach himself how to snowboard. 



I can drive a car, therefore a transport truck is something else i can drive. 

This post is two pages long and no one has mentioned the word "lessons".

I rest my case.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Rib injuries suck. 6-8 Weeks to heal. Keep at it. I think everyone who wishes to snowboard should learn to ride a skateboard in the summer. Not just ride—-drill it! Standing sideways isn’t natural for a skier.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snowdaddy said:


> I never ride without a helmet and I'm extra careful when riding in dangerous or remote locations. I'm actually quite good at falling but sometimes you're just taken by surprise and if you go down quickly and hard enough there's just not time to do anything about it. I think I average at over 10 falls each day of riding or something, and the majority of them are just fine.
> 
> It sounds worse than it is.


Ten times:surprise:
I'd be done if I had 10 wipe outs a day:embarrased1:

I try to go without 1 per day:|

Mine tend to be grandiose, any single wipe out could potentially be a season ender:frownor worse) :crying:


TT





Op
Being old like a dinosaur, you're gonna suck ass FOREVER.
If you do 2 days a year.

What's the point??????


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Must admit, I rarely fall over on piste these days, maybe in the park occasionally, but for sure when my legs give out after a big day riding powder in the trees. That's my cue to bail if I didn't take the hint earlier. The smart man takes the hint, and you will get a hint when your back leg gets tired. I don't think it's clever riding at 100% of your ability also when you get older unless it's towards the end of your trip.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> This post is two pages long and no one has mentioned the word "lessons".
> 
> I rest my case.


Agree. OP, get lessons.

And since you ride very rarely, and I reckon quite hesistant/intimidated with your injury history, I'd get a CRC board rather than camber dominant. Like e.g. something from Never Summer. Proto Type Two for example. The CRC profile is way less likely to catch edges. Your chances to have sudden smashes will be reduced a lot. And this may help to get out of the devil's cyrcle to be afraid of injuring falls and relax and ride properly.

(Fear of falls automativally leads one to lean back and stiffen up. Staight legs and weight on back leg is the worst one can do, as it makes it almost impossible to steer a boad and voila: you WILL fall.)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

colinr said:


> Given these injuries, my age (late 40s) and knowing that I try to push myself, I'm trying to think whether I can safely learn to ride on my 1-2 annual trips to the slopes, or whether I will keep trying to push myself - risking injury.


And yes you can absolutely learn on that, providing that your trips are ordinary one week trips. It takes a couple of days to get it going, and since you're a skier you will have a blast once you get the hang of it. I'd also recommend some initial lessons just to get over the first threshold more smoothly. The way you balance on a snowboard is rather different from skiing but knowing snow helps.

I rode three days my first season and managed to link turns and travel by the sidecut. The second season I was all over the mountain (although not very stylish) within a couple of days. This (my third season if you count those first three days) I ride most places with no problem. In retrospect and efter seeing my brother have his first tries, lessons are not bad.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> This post is two pages long and no one has mentioned the word "lessons".
> 
> I rest my case.


Agree. OP, get lessons.

And since you ride very rarely, and I reckon quite hesistant/intimidated with your injury history, I'd get a CRC board rather than camber dominant. Like e.g. something from Never Summer. Proto Type Two for example. The CRC profile is way less likely to catch edges. Your chances to have sudden smashes will be reduced a lot. And this may help to get out of the devil's cyrcle to be afraid of injuring falls and relax and ride properly.

(Fear of falls automativally leads one to lean back and stiffen up. Staight legs and weight on back leg is the worst one can do, as it makes it almost impossible to steer a boad and voila: you WILL fall.)

Protection gear is nice, but reduce the number and severity to fall would be myno 1 measure. I.e. lessons and a max. forviving board.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm new to snowboarding and I've only been riding for a month, but.... I'm relatively comfortable going down a few black runs. I've only skied three times and that was earlier this year when i
i took an intro lesson package.

I'm not some savant but I'm 29 and have a history of injuries and have had back surgery twice so learning by breaking myself isn't an option.

I highly recommend taking lessons and checking your ego, ie I should be able to do this by now, and take things slow because it'll allow you to enjoy yourself a lot more in the long run! The instructors at my local mountain are awesome. I've had a blast working with them!

Also, I'm thinking of getting padded shorts and wrist guards for injury prevention.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I highly recommend taking lessons and checking your ego, ie I should be able to do this by now, and take things slow because it'll allow you to enjoy yourself a lot more in the long run! The instructors at my local mountain are awesome. I've had a blast working with them!
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of getting padded shorts and wrist guards for injury prevention.


I agree, snowboarding should be about having fun, not aiming at some progression that you just have to attain in a certain number of trips or seasons.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you trying to teach yourself or learn from videos? Might be worth it to take some lessons. They are not overrated ive even learned a thing or two after going to a class with my nephew and i thought I knew what I was doing. Private lessons are the best because they can really focus on you specifically, its tough to effectively coach multiple beginners on the mountain


----------



## colinr (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm very impressed by all your replies: I'm usually fortunate to get a few replies, but you've written dozens - on point, smart, funny, and - above all - helpful. Thank you.

On content:

 lessons. I have been trying to teach myself (partly as that's how I learn most things, partly as there are three of us, at different levels...) but point taken.
 over-reaching my abilities. Yup. I was beginning to have a lot of fun learning what I could do on a board that I couldn't on skis, so was pushing it. My first fall resulted from that. The second one, though, which did me in, was just on a dumb green slope, not doing anything that I can recall - just caught an edge, I think, and flipped.
 board design. The Capita DoA board immediately felt different. Ironically, I felt initially that I couldn't hold a line well with it. Beyond this, I don't what different board designs feel like, so didn't know what to make of how the board felt: I wondered about replacing it after the first day, but didn't want to 'blame my tools'.
 need to spend more time riding. Yup.

New questions about getting better off-season:

 Skateboarding was mentioned. If you had to pick either skateboarding or waveboarding, which would it be?
 Any particularly good books?
 Core strength? I've not felt that I'm straining my core, but am aware that I'm probably not as fit as I was. How much of a difference would this make?

Thanks!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Trying to imagine how you are falling hurting your ribs. The only possibility is if you catch toe side edge and scorpion.
I have never hurt my ribs falling riding normally. Only time I did pull a muscle in my ribs was I knuckled hard.
Generally speaking, I never turn my board parallel to fall line unless I am stopping.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

speedjason said:


> Trying to imagine how you are falling hurting your ribs. The only possibility is if you catch toe side edge and scorpion.
> I have never hurt my ribs falling riding normally. Only time I did pull a muscle in my ribs was I knuckled hard.
> Generally speaking, I never turn my board parallel to fall line unless I am stopping.


Mine are still sore from landing on a box earlier this year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Maybe someone who boards well can enlighten me on how I can ride better with core strength. Personally, I reckon it's just the current 'buzz' word as I have never noticed my stomach muscles holding me back in any way.

They froth on about it surfing now also so maybe I'm just a lazy dinosaur.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Myoko said:


> Maybe someone who boards well can enlighten me on how I can ride better with core strength. Personally, I reckon it's just the current 'buzz' word as I have never noticed my stomach muscles holding me back in any way.
> 
> They froth on about it surfing now also so maybe I'm just a lazy dinosaur.


Fast and powerful toe to heel edge changes.


----------



## Zodi (Mar 8, 2019)

1. Core strength and the ability to balance will make a huge difference. On skis it may not be as important since both of your legs are free and help you balance but on a board, the core is essential. Doing yoga will help with that. My friends and I used to take a board (like a skateboard) and try to balance it on something like a 2L bottle without having either edge touch the floor (search "best balance board ever" on you tube to get an idea). 

2. Next... it sounds like you're renting boards? If yes, it will make a big difference if you invest in your own board, bindings and boots if you don't have them. Trying to learn on different setups as a newbie will probably take longer as every time you have to learn how each board rides. I'd go to a proper board shop and talk to someone (or ask here and let us know what you're interested in riding). 

3. When I was learning I was mostly falling on my behind and my knees. Unless it's a powder day, I still wear knee pads so that's something to consider... I've taken some bad falls... going 40-60 mph and did some flips and while I was sore all over and had concussions, I never injured my ribs. 

4. I usually learn things on my own as well so I understand where you're coming from but as others have pointed out before me, snowboarding for a skier is not natural. Maybe in your case, lessons might be especially beneficial for you so someone can point out what you're doing/not doing and you may have to unlearn some things. 

5. Going out more often will definitely help as well...


----------



## colinr (Feb 27, 2019)

@speedjason: I'd not heard of scorpioning before but video clips I've now seen look like a good description of what I must have done.
@Zodi: thank you for your detailed reply! I'm starting back on core strength. Yes, I rent, for logistical reasons: my typical trip has me at the edge of my check-in weight limit, carrying gear for my kids as well. If I rent from good shops, and talk with them about options in advance, does this seem reasonable? (I think I'd like broader experience with different boards before committing myself to one as well.)


----------



## Zodi (Mar 8, 2019)

@colinr It might help to speak with the guys at the rental shop before hand, they are usually very knowledgeable but are probably limited to what they have on hand at the time. If possible, maybe invest in your own set of boots - your feet will thank you (I would go to a shop to get boots and try on a few vs. getting them online). 

You probably have the right approach to find what boards you like before you buy one. I bought my snowboard gear before I ever went riding (I was 100% committed) but then again I do a lot of things backwards :laugh2:


----------



## colinr (Feb 27, 2019)

An update, after a solid six days of riding:

I took 1:1 lessons the first morning, asking my instructor especially about learning to fall. His advice: it's like BMXing; you just try not to fall.
I wore my helmet (as usual), but also the 661 body suit and wrist guards
by chance, I was given a Burton LTR by the rental shop - which, I think, made a huge difference: no hard falls on my chest; I was able to ride out of more situations in which I thought I'd caught an edge
by the end of the week, I felt that I was shredding: my son filmed me - watching the film got rid of that illusion, but it was a good week riding
I now think that my previous injuries were to my intercostal muscles rather than the ribs themselves (a test: push into the affected area with your finger: if that's really painful, it's more likely to be ribs; if breathing deeply is painful, the intercostals) 
Thank you again for all your thoughts last year.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

colinr said:


> An update, after a solid six days of riding:
> 
> I took 1:1 lessons the first morning, asking my instructor especially about learning to fall. His advice: it's like BMXing; you just try not to fall.
> I wore my helmet (as usual), but also the 661 body suit and wrist guards
> ...


Glad you had a good time! But I will say "try not to fall" and comparing it to BMX riding, is actually pretty terrible advice. I mean obviously you should try not to fall, but falling is part of riding and progressing and getting better. You absolutely SHOULD be falling some, and if you spend you're time on the hill focusing on NOT falling it creates lots of terrible habits and greatly inhibits learning. 

There's not a graceful way to fall on a bike and falling on a bike is far higher injury risk. Snowboarding is almost 100% the exact opposite. It's why I'm a HORRIBLE mountain biker despite loving it but an advanced snowboarder.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> There's not a graceful way to fall on a bike and falling on a bike is far higher injury risk. Snowboarding is almost 100% the exact opposite. It's why I'm a HORRIBLE mountain biker despite loving it but an advanced snowboarder.


+10 on this. MTB falls involve rocks and sticks and twigs and stuff, which are generally absent when snowboarding. Of course you can still hurt yourself snowboarding, but it requires a much gnarlier fall.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

colinr said:


> Skateboarding was mentioned. If you had to pick either skateboarding or waveboarding, which would it be?
> Any particularly good books?
> Core strength? I've not felt that I'm straining my core, but am aware that I'm probably not as fit as I was. How much of a difference would this make?


1. I'm certain that I am biased, due to accessibility factors (the street is... out the front of my house, on the street - whereas the beach is a 45min drive away), but I'll chip in and say that in Oct. last year, I bought my first longboard. I had a normal skateboard (PP old skool deck, Indy trucks, some soft OJ wheels), but it wasn't really cutting it from a "snowboard practice" point of view - traditional kingpin trucks are divey compared to turning on a snowboard, and it didn't feel like I was practicing edge control very effectively. ---- I went out and bought an Arbor drop-through longboard setup, and that all changed - RKP trucks (_very_ linear turning, similar to snowboarding), big soft wheels that literally roll over gravel, big wide standing platform and a long, stable wheelbase. If you can find a gentle, safe hill, I reckon you could do some great body-movement practice, armed with a decent longboard. 
2. Core strength - see my reply to Myoko, below. 



Myoko said:


> Maybe someone who boards well can enlighten me on how I can ride better with core strength. Personally, I reckon it's just the current 'buzz' word as I have never noticed my stomach muscles holding me back in any way.
> 
> They froth on about it surfing now also so maybe I'm just a lazy dinosaur.


I don't think you're a lazy dinosaur - you might simply be light and fit enough for it not to be an issue for the riding you are able to enjoy. Until pre-season last year, I'd been completely ignorant of core strength, on a snowboard. Hell, I came back from Japan in April after having done a month there, and "core strength" wasn't in my periphery whatsoever.

After that, however, sickness and other circumstances saw me enter a period of sedentariness, which _really_ highlighted how weak my core was - particularly my lower back muscles. Like, it got _really_ fcking bad - constant back pain, couple of weeks where I couldn't even sit in my car (relatively low, and a tight cabin - the French don't care about ergonomics, so long as the car can go around corners on 3 wheels haha), _literally_ taking 5-7mins to get myself up off the yoga mat, after stretching, having to sit out every 3rd run so that I could stretch it out, before strapping in again.

Since then, I've chosen _not_ to let things continue that way - I've remained on top of stretches, walking, longboarding, and surf skating (touted as a _fantastic_ core workout, and I'd concur - after a good session, I can _feel_ tightness from my mid and lower back, over my hips and around to the front of my stomach). Suffice it to say, I now am convinced that core strength is crucial to getting the most out of _my_ snowboarding. I don't necessarily think that this would be the case for anyone who's fit as a function of a good lifestyle, and this probably wouldn't apply to anyone doing more than say 70+ days a year. 

My thesis above is merely to point out that for even the enthusiasts (peeps who work regular jobs but can do a fortnight in Japan every year, plus their 20+ days locally), core strength might be something that is not necessarily front-and-centre, yet their riding could _greatly_ benefit from. 



colinr said:


> An update, after a solid six days of riding:
> 
> I took 1:1 lessons the first morning, asking my instructor especially about learning to fall. His advice: it's like BMXing; you just try not to fall.


Haha, I'd just typed a bunch of stuff about how to avoid falling in the first place, before checking myself that this isn't your question - it's how to fall. Here's my (hopefully) brief take:
-- relax. If it's done and you're going to crash, relax your body and take it. I've found this to apply to everything from being mid-air off a kicker and knowing I've fcked up, right through to rag-doll-yard-selling, cartwheeling through pow after a bad landing.
-- avoiding falls at the novice level -- I'd encourage you to avoid thinking about value-for-money (aka trying to smash runs from first chair to last call), and instead avail yourself of value-for-runs, i.e. taking the time at the top, to picture how you want to tackle each run / deliberately focusing on technique (I talk to myself out loud, ALL the time) / when you're tired, _forcing yourself to keep going is the best way to get injured._


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Glad you had a good time! But I will say "try not to fall" and comparing it to BMX riding, is actually pretty terrible advice. I mean obviously you should try not to fall, but falling is part of riding and progressing and getting better. You absolutely SHOULD be falling some, and *if you spend you're time on the hill focusing on NOT falling it creates lots of terrible habits and greatly inhibits learning*.
> 
> There's not a graceful way to fall on a bike and falling on a bike is far higher injury risk. Snowboarding is almost 100% the exact opposite. It's why I'm a HORRIBLE mountain biker despite loving it but an advanced snowboarder.


_Izzat_ what my problem is?? ?
I just thought I wuz getting _THAT_ good! ??

-meh- probably more about my old bones & being on blood thinners. Lol. (...i never skied & didn't step on a snowboard till I was 50! 59 now!

But yes,.. when _ALL_ your energy is focused simply on not falling, you will likely have some trouble progressing.

Agree with lessons. It's easier to learn _Good_ habits than it is to _UN_-learn bad ones.



Oldman said:


> The OP is here looking for "....any thoughts....?"
> 
> After reading his post, I am little confused by the fact that a self described "experienced" skier is wise enough to teach himself how to snowboard.
> 
> ...



*BEAUTIFUL* analogy!!! I drove for a living for 10-12 years, limos, box trucks, parts delivery, etc. before I got my cdl and started driving 18 wheel, tractor trailer rigs 13 years ago.

VERY different experiences & skills to learn! (...aside from knowing how to avoid Jerries on the road!) lol ?


----------



## Bob F (Feb 8, 2020)

colinr said:


> I'm an experienced skier but inexperienced snowboarder.
> 
> I rode for the first time for one day four years ago, bruising or cracking my ribs due to some hard falls on hard snow.
> 
> ...


Did you start with GOOD lessons?

Many people who did not have appropriate lessons steer the board by pushing the back of the board back and forth with the back foot. If that is you, learn how to steer the front of the board through the turns and your crash ratio will go way down.

Steering the front of the board is accomplished by twisting the front of the board by dropping the front toe (for a toe turn) while keeping the rear toe up, so that the front of the board begins to slide down the hill turning it because the rear edge does not slip. Twist the front foot rotationallly in the direction you want to turn at the same time.As the board approaches the fall line, then repeat the same edge change rotation with the rear foot to complete the turn. Heelside turns are done similarly but with lifting the front toe at the start. Because this turn involves a sequence of motions rather than combining the board movement and edge change into one motion, catching edges is reduced significantly.


----------

